# Who would you choose to be your bodyguard?



## Tames D (Jan 6, 2007)

If you could choose any living person to be your personal bodyguard, who would you choose? This person would be responsible for your personal protection 24 hours a day under any circumstances.


----------



## wesley (Jan 6, 2007)

if i chose someone, it would be my hwarang do instructor..he's been there done that. Army, Bouncer, Security, ext. 

i love to sit around after class and listen to him rehash all his experiences.


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

Geoff Thompson, Peyton Quinn, or Iain Abernethyno question!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 6, 2007)

Donnie Yen


----------



## Drac (Jan 6, 2007)

The Transporter, (whose real name escapes me)..


----------



## Tames D (Jan 6, 2007)

exile said:


> Geoff Thompson, Peyton Quinn, or Iain Abernethyno question!


I've been hearing alot about Geoff Thompson lately. I hear that he can be a bad dude...


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I've been hearing alot about Geoff Thompson lately. I hear that he can be a bad dude...



He's a celebrated bouncer with an extensive background in JMA and CMA. His book on streetfighting reality, _The Pavement Arena_, is considered a masterpiece and an all-time classic in the very tough world of British real-world combat. Peyton Quinn is another such, and IA is maybe the leading exponent of combat applications of kata techniques. These are three guys no one in his right mind would want to be on the wrong side of. So I figure, if any of them is my bodyguard, my potential assailant pool just... um, dried up!


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Jan 7, 2007)

Chuck Norris .


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 7, 2007)

or maybe Jet Li or Tony Jaa


----------



## thetruth (Jan 7, 2007)

Kevin Costner


----------



## KempoShaun (Jan 7, 2007)

Easy... Joseph "KenpoJoe" Rebelo.  I've seen his scars and seen official accounts of what happened.  The guy may be like a big teddy bear most of the time, but attack him or someone he cares for and he is one badass mofo.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 7, 2007)

Probably the head of our organization...
His name is Tristan Sutrisno...Has a Godan in Shotokan, is a Pak(?) in Tjimande Silat, and has extensive knowledge of Aikido, as well as various and sundry weapons...Can't go wrong with the guy who "pays the bills", as it were...


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Michael Clarke Duncan - who cares if he can fight or not....he's freaking huge.  that's enough of a deterrent right there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 7, 2007)

Bart Uggucioni who is without doubt one of the worlds
*real* martial artists.  Former marine recon, former sheriff,
Shotokan background and a fantastic Budo Taijutsu 
practitioner.

http://www.ninjutsudojo.com/


----------



## dubljay (Jan 7, 2007)

Drac said:


> The Transporter, (whose real name escapes me)..



Jason Statham played Frank Martin in the transporter movies.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 7, 2007)

Agent Smith :ubercool:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 7, 2007)

Without a doubt, my Sifu.


----------



## Carol (Jan 7, 2007)

Dale Seago


----------



## jdinca (Jan 7, 2007)

The man who's good enough to be standing right next to the President.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 7, 2007)

tom patire.  the cdt guy.  i've worked with the man, and he's everything you'd want:  crazy skilled, extremely knowledgable, spot-on professional and a funny guy in a conversation.


----------



## tellner (Jan 7, 2007)

"I'd choose so-and-so 'cause he's a martial artist who can kick ***!"

Wrong answer. Dead wrong if you really need that sort of personal security.

Bodyguarding is a highly skilled profession. There's a lot more to it than being able to punch and kick. If I had to name a specific person it would be Cliff Stewart or someone he recommends. Cliff has been doing bodyguarding for high-profile people (Wesley Snipes, Sultan of Oman, etc.) for decades. He knows how it's done. Otherwise I'd look up some retired Secret Service agents who had done a variety of protection detail assignments, preferably ones who had also done a stint or two teaching it at FLETC. They're the pros. That's what they do.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 7, 2007)

Could I choose myself?


----------



## charyuop (Jan 7, 2007)

He might not have experience as a bodyguard, but I would put my life in my Sensei's hands with no problem. I learnt to trust him and I admire his skills beyond any doubt.
If I had to chose someone with my nationality (Italian) I admire alot Michele Quaranta Sensei (even tho he is kinda old for the job).


----------



## Whitebelt (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd hire Tony Blair, put on as much jewellery as i can carry and stand in a dark alley in "The Bad Side Of Town"...


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 7, 2007)

My TKD instructor, Jim. He's already told me he's going to do that when I start dating.


----------



## searcher (Jan 7, 2007)

My wife Kathy(she was trained by me and she would do a stupendous job) or 

Jim Harrison(at one time he was called "The most Dangerous Man In The World).

There are a number of baaad people out there, but these are the two that come to mind.


----------



## tellner (Jan 7, 2007)

Like I said guys, wrong answer.

A brawler, which is what pretty much everyone here is talking about, is not the same as a security expert. Thompson, Quinn and the like make some sense because they've done certain sorts of security work. But Kenpo this and Sensei that? Not on a bet. They might be decent fighters, but that's only a small part of being a really good, comprehensive personal security professional.

What do they know about pursuit or evasive driving?

Checking a crowd?

Being inconspicuous?

Defusing a thousand different potentially dangerous situations discreetly?

Checking out a car, hotel room or restaurant for possible threats?

Evacuation?

Getting between the client and the attacker?

And a hundred other things that I don't know because I'm not in the business?


----------



## Tames D (Jan 7, 2007)

tellner said:


> Like I said guys, wrong answer.
> 
> A brawler, which is what pretty much everyone here is talking about, is not the same as a security expert. Thompson, Quinn and the like make some sense because they've done certain sorts of security work. But Kenpo this and Sensei that? Not on a bet. They might be decent fighters, but that's only a small part of being a really good, comprehensive personal security professional.
> 
> ...


 
I tend to agree with you. What about guys like Mike Pick and Ron Braughton? Their not just Martial Artists but they have a background in Military Special Ops, weapons etc.


----------



## charyuop (Jan 7, 2007)

tellner said:


> Like I said guys, wrong answer.
> 
> A brawler, which is what pretty much everyone here is talking about, is not the same as a security expert. Thompson, Quinn and the like make some sense because they've done certain sorts of security work. But Kenpo this and Sensei that? Not on a bet. They might be decent fighters, but that's only a small part of being a really good, comprehensive personal security professional.
> 
> ...


 
Man to do all that you need a team, not a bodyguard. I have worked in a hotel for 4 years and seen people with a single bodyguard around them, trust me it is not like you pictured it. On the other hand I have had once a politician in the hotel and the story was different. They closed a whole floor of the hotel and they had a team of bodyguards doing all the things you mentioned. There were even 2 bodyguards going upstairs using the stairs while the politician was going in the elevator with other guards...and they had requested the first floor, nothing higher.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 7, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Could I choose myself?


I like your confidence. You'd probably be the right man for the job...


----------



## exile (Jan 7, 2007)

tellner said:


> Thompson, Quinn and the like make some sense because they've done certain sorts of security work.



That's why I thought of them in that context. They know security logistics, which, as  you say, imposes all kinds of demands beyond being a good fighter. 

But to some extent, the nature of the `right' answer depends on the importance of the protectee. For a lot of people, who might just want protection against random street violence, a very competent, experienced and dedicated streetfighting expert might be all they needed, because they aren't enough of a target to warrant much more. If you're Celebrity, then things start taking off pretty quickly, depending on your degree of fame, or, if you're a CEO or otherwise handsomely endowed with riches, depending on just how handsome you endowment in $$ is. If you're the ruler or major political leader in some country, you need something like the resources of an army to protect you. 

And if you're a mob boss, you better have Paulie and Sylvio and Chris and the boys, in three cars, following and leading you...


----------



## Drac (Jan 7, 2007)

dubljay said:


> Jason Statham played Frank Martin in the transporter movies.


 
Yea, that's his name...Thanks dubljay...This getting older sucks at times..


----------



## dubljay (Jan 7, 2007)

Drac said:


> Yea, that's his name...Thanks dubljay...This getting older sucks at times..



If it makes you feel any better I cheated and went to IMDB.com to get the name.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 7, 2007)

tellner said:


> Like I said guys, wrong answer.
> 
> A brawler, which is what pretty much everyone here is talking about, is not the same as a security expert. Thompson, Quinn and the like make some sense because they've done certain sorts of security work. But Kenpo this and Sensei that? Not on a bet. They might be decent fighters, but that's only a small part of being a really good, comprehensive personal security professional.



Hmmm Let me see. 




tellner said:


> What do they know about pursuit or evasive driving?



I wonde if some of the special training in driving vehicles would count?




tellner said:


> Checking a crowd?



Worked it for years as security, and also to decide who was the problem of most likely the problem. I have also been accused of working at places I was only at, as I would be in the standard security spot even if someone who worked there was not. 




tellner said:


> Being inconspicuous?



I have been known to disapear or blend into a crowd even after I have had a confrontation and be able to assist friends or delay the bad guys.



tellner said:


> Defusing a thousand different potentially dangerous situations discreetly?



Yep, done that, from everything to agreeing with the person and or buying them a drink, to just smiling and walking away. 



tellner said:


> Checking out a car, hotel room or restaurant for possible threats?



This is one of the harder one. The size of bugs and camera's makes this very difficult without some nice equipment to pick up a transmision or to assist. I do check my hotel room, for the last thing I want is to show up on Voyer.com

I check every place I walk into, just because it is habit.

Checking a vehicle out for trouble is much more difficult. Being in the Auto biz, I know lots of little ways and places that could modify a vehicle. And opening the hood requires opening the door, which on most modern vehicles also wakes up many of the modules on the communications bus, whihc could be used as some form of a trigger. Also breaking a ground when the door opens, or when the vehicles is started or attempted to be started. One can check the obvious, if one is able to look visually. So, this leads to having the vehicle locked and out of sight and touch of others when not in use and monitored visually by those you trust when in public. Otherwise I know of no way to make it 100% safe. 



tellner said:


> Evacuation?



How to get out of a place is what I look for as I walk in and check the place out, even in the Grocery Store. 




tellner said:


> Getting between the client and the attacker?



Having worked at some clubs and had to get between fans and the performers this can be difficult if your package is not listening to you and or doing things to make it easier for people to get access to them. 

(* I also wore a cup when I worked these types of events, many people laughed, but all it took was for the look of someone after they knee'd me and I was able to react. Yes no matter how good one is, there is almost always a chance for contact. and sometimes it occurs because you are between the person and your package. *)



tellner said:


> And a hundred other things that I don't know because I'm not in the business?



I actually am not in the business. But Like I said given my resources  and limited skill set, I would still choose me.


----------



## exile (Jan 7, 2007)

Drac said:


> Yea, that's his name...Thanks dubljay...This getting older sucks at times..



Drac, as long as you can remember your _own_ name, you're still golden. I'm getting to the point where when I wake up in the morning, the first thing I do is ask myself, `What's your name, lad?' As long as I can answer that, I know that I'm gonna be OK... :wink1:


----------



## Drac (Jan 7, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I actually am not in the business. But Like I said given my resources and limited skill set, I would still choose me.


 
Man oh man, we would have had a whole lotta fun if you could have worked that large rock-n-roll club up here with me..A lotta fun or wound up sharing a cell...LOL


----------



## Drac (Jan 7, 2007)

exile said:


> Drac, as long as you can remember your _own_ name, you're still golden.


 
Thanks!!! And you are who??? LOL!!!


----------



## exile (Jan 7, 2007)

Drac said:


> Thanks!!! And you are who??? LOL!!!



C'mon, Drac, you _know_ I'm... ummm.... uh... look, do I have to answer that right now? Can I get back to you in the morning about it? :uhohh:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 7, 2007)

Drac said:


> Man oh man, we would have had a whole lotta fun if you could have worked that large rock-n-roll club up here with me..A lotta fun or wound up sharing a cell...LOL




Shhh, I only spent a lot of nights talking to officers in the station. I never ever spent anytime in a cell. 

So I guess it would have been fun. Or at least fun back then.  :lol:  I try to avoid most of that now.


----------



## wade (Jan 7, 2007)

Try it sometime, kinda gives you a different out look on what you are teaching people.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2007)

That's easy for me, my instructor who is a close close protection officer! Trained in the military now a civvie. 
But I'd have Jason Stratham just for..............well - use your imaginations lol!


----------



## Drac (Jan 8, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> So I guess it would have been fun. Or at least fun back then.


 
Yes it was..40 bucks a night, all you could drink, more girls that you could imagine and the chance to get your teeth kicked down your throat if your skills we BS..




			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I try to avoid most of that now.


 
Same here....I use to work in clubs that you couldn't pay me to visit..


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jan 8, 2007)

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm thinking... Christina Aguilera.

She'd be great protection, I mean who the heck would be paying attention to me if she was there heh.


----------



## rutherford (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm with Dave.

Monica Bellucci can guard my body.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 8, 2007)

Drac said:


> Yes it was..40 bucks a night, all you could drink, more girls that you could imagine and the chance to get your teeth kicked down your throat if your skills we BS..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW - Brother form another Mother you walked a similiar path.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 8, 2007)

tellner said:


> "I'd choose so-and-so 'cause he's a martial artist who can kick ***!"
> 
> Wrong answer. Dead wrong if you really need that sort of personal security.
> 
> Bodyguarding is a highly skilled profession. There's a lot more to it than being able to punch and kick. If I had to name a specific person it would be Cliff Stewart or someone he recommends. Cliff has been doing bodyguarding for high-profile people (Wesley Snipes, Sultan of Oman, etc.) for decades. He knows how it's done. Otherwise I'd look up some retired Secret Service agents who had done a variety of protection detail assignments, preferably ones who had also done a stint or two teaching it at FLETC. They're the pros. That's what they do.


 
Bingo.  Personal security is an art and skill all by itself.  Plus, as a family friend (and former secret service ) once told me - one man CAN'T protect you from a real threat.  It takes a team.


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 8, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Dale Seago


I second that


----------



## morph4me (Jan 8, 2007)

The same person that's taking care of me now. The person I most trust with my life. The person who has my best interests at heart. The person that's with me 24/7.  Me.


----------



## bydand (Jan 8, 2007)

Barney, everybody hates that damn purple dino, so while they were busy thrashing him, I could make a clean get-away.

Seriously though, I would have to pick a former Secret Service guy who was on Presidential detail at one point.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 8, 2007)

morph4me said:


> The same person that's taking care of me now. The person I most trust with my life. The person who has my best interests at heart. The person that's with me 24/7. Me.


 
Would this be considered the same as a surgeon performing an Operation on himself, or an Attorney defending himself in court?


----------



## zDom (Jan 8, 2007)

I haven't read the thread yet, but the Busch family (Anheusier-Bush company -- King of Beers, etc...) picked Grandmaster Bong Yul Shin.

I think GM Shin has finally retired from the job, although they still talk him into taking trips with them now and then from what I hear.


----------



## thepanjr (Jan 8, 2007)

Definetly Tony Ja


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 8, 2007)

I say Go Go? If that was her name. The school girl body gaurd in Kill Bill. She was ruthless, and man, could she swing that chained weapon!


----------



## DArnold (Jan 9, 2007)

Pamela Anderson
WHO KNEW:whip1:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 9, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Would this be considered the same as a surgeon performing an Operation on himself, or an Attorney defending himself in court?


 
I'm not actually sure. Could be, but I'll take my chances.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 9, 2007)

In deferance to my wife. I'd either choose Kathy Long or Bridgett Riley. Although, with Bridgett around, no one would be lookin' at me.


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 9, 2007)

One of my former TSD instructors... Master Jeff Litterel...

"Mr. L" is a 4th Dan in TSD... and also holds a dan rank in Hapkido under GM Ji Han Jae... who he trained under personally...

Jeff has had a "Federal job" for several years now... and I'd trust him to protect anything that I loved...

A close runner up (at least for me) would be my first Modern Arnis Guro. I worked with the man for a few years... and could always count on him to clean up my "problem calls"...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew

P.S. Other than that... any women with PMS! I'd just tell them that the person said they were fat... and then toss some chocolate towards the person in question! Poor soul would never stand a chance! :ultracool


----------



## Drac (Jan 9, 2007)

bydand said:


> Barney, everybody hates that damn purple dino, so while they were busy thrashing him, I could make a clean get-away.


:lool: Excellent bydand...


----------



## exile (Jan 9, 2007)

Drac said:


> :lool: Excellent bydand...



Unless he was being mobbed by a bunch of crazed 4-year-old Ninjas sent to kill him on a training mission, in which case they would start dancing around at Barney's command, allowing him to make his getaway...


----------



## donald (Jan 9, 2007)

Mr.Huk Planas,Mr.Paul Vunak

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Tames D (Jan 9, 2007)

DArnold said:


> Pamela Anderson
> WHO KNEW:whip1:


Yeah, that's it... Pam and the VIP girls.


----------



## tellner (Jan 9, 2007)

Pam-ella? She couldn't even defend herself against Borat! :uhyeah:


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 10, 2007)

tellner said:


> Pam-ella? She couldn't even defend herself against Borat! :uhyeah:


 

well I don't care - I'm not picking Him!!!:uhyeah:


----------



## chinto01 (Jan 10, 2007)

I would pick Ghandi for my body guard.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## Infinite (Jan 10, 2007)

Tsun Tzu

Anyone who can turn cleaning ladies into death machines has my vote.


----------



## tellner (Jan 10, 2007)

The original post did specify "living"...


----------



## Infinite (Jan 10, 2007)

tellner said:


> The original post did specify "living"...



Yeah ok by the time read them all and saw Ghandi I had forgotten.

Lessee living eh?

Paul Vanuk probably other than that I'd have to look around.


----------



## kodo (Jan 11, 2007)

Superman


----------



## tellner (Jan 11, 2007)

The Luggage from Terry Pratchett's _Discworld_ novels.


----------



## Stryder (Jan 11, 2007)

The Jet, of course.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 11, 2007)

A six man contingent of secret servicemen with a compliment of two snipers with spotters, a swat team in reserve, and a bulletproof limo...

If I need a bodyguard it's because somebody *really* wants me dead, otherwise I don't need one - I'm not important enough to worry about it.  If somebody * really* wants me dead, I hope my team gets him first, or else I'm dead.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 12, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> If you could choose any living person to be your personal bodyguard, who would you choose? This person would be responsible for your personal protection 24 hours a day under any circumstances.


 
bas rutten!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 12, 2007)

tellner said:


> The Luggage from Terry Pratchett's _Discworld_ novels.


 
haha!


----------



## Bob Wright (Mar 5, 2007)

For me it has to be Mrs. Peel from THE AVENGERS.

*Bob Wright*
*Black Dragon Kempo*


----------



## Tames D (Mar 5, 2007)

James West could handle the job.


----------



## lostinseattle (Mar 5, 2007)

It would have to be somebody in the Secret Service because they do security on a day to day basis.

Being a bodyguard isn't just being a bad-*** martial artist, since they use guns now martial arts are next to useless.

So it would have to be somebody who is used to protecting somebody, specifying bullet proof equipment, schedules, searching for bombs and all of that.

No person who is just a martial artist is going to cut it for that.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 5, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Could I choose myself?


 
You took my answer, Rich.  Wouldn't pick me to win a sparring competition, break boards in demonstrations, have a vast knowledge of MA, or a pedigree of winning fighting duels.

But intuitive sense of surroundings--whether all is well, or something is off; then, react to the threat as an individual, yeah think I'd trust myself first. 

Now if a team was required, then out of my league. As someone said, ex-SS, CHP protective detail, or some such.

Don't think bodyguarding is so much about fighting, as anticipating and avoiding trouble. As another thread says, _awareness_. If it gets messy physically, lots of paperwork and explaining to do, and possible court time later. If all this sounds pompous and self-promoting, just consider the source. :uhohh:


----------



## dianhsuhe (Mar 5, 2007)

Interesting topic...

We have an instructor in Kara-Ho Kempo who was a SGT Major in the Marine Corps. and trained the Recon guys, he is currently a Swat officer.

This guy is seriously tough as nails and is the head of security for our system.  He is the closest thing to the "Universal Soldier/ GI Joe" image I have ever seen.


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 6, 2007)

a top ten list...

10. dick cheney (heck he'll shoot anyone)
 9.  Jack Bauer  (heck he'll shoot everyone)
 8.  homer simpson (hes an experienced body guard, and didnt even back down from fat tonys gang)
 7.  is knight rider still alive???
 6.  captain kirk (star trek is set in the future so technically hes not dead yet) (just dont wear a red shirt!!!)
 5.  p diddy (i rather like the idea of a kevlar vest with a lil bling) 
 4.  bruce leroy (hes the master)
 3.  jessica alba (she may not know personal security, but at least id die happy)
 2.  anyone with red sox season tickets 
 1.  oooh!!! jessica alba with red sox season tickets!!!!!


----------



## bydand (Mar 6, 2007)

Can I change my answer?  I want LuzRD's #1 pick.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 6, 2007)

tellner said:


> The Luggage from Terry Pratchett's _Discworld_ novels.


 

Fantastic!!!   The ultimate killing(??) machine.

That makes three choices for me now, I was going to have two.

If I could have anyone living, from fiction too, I'd choose Richard B Riddick, the ultimate hardman, he can growl at me anytime. 

If I had to choose someone living and real, I'd choose a friend I had once, he was a Close Protection Officer working for a private company and used to fly all over the world with celebrities and government officials, a black belt in two different martial arts, and at one point told me that he respects me that much he valued me as his best friend and would give his life to defend me if it came to it.   It's a long story how we're not friends anymore which I won't go into.

BUT, now Tellner has chosen Luggage... I want Sergent Angua, it'd be fantastic to have a vegetarian female werewolf as a bodyguard!


----------



## patrick22 (Mar 6, 2007)

i would probly choose my grandmaster moore, just him staring at you feels like yer gonna burst into flames or something!!!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 6, 2007)

my dad.  Period.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2007)

This is to easy Me Myself and I


----------



## bobster_ice (Mar 6, 2007)

I would choose Dr. Hatsumi, hes a great martial artist.


----------



## Karambit (Mar 7, 2007)

Tuhon Tom Kier ! Very well rounded and skilled in empty hands,blade work,projectiles,firearms and virtually all weapons.
Plus he's ruthless,intelligent and damm quick for 300+pounds %-}


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

I think I'd like someone with a mix of Bujinkan (expert level) experience, Armed Forces background and experience in security or LE.

Let's see... from the boards here on MT that makes Dale Seago, Don Roley, Brian or Kreth possible choices. Kreth is big enough for me to hide completely behind, so he's a great choice for most circumstances...

Seriously, though, an MA champion, unless they had other experience, would NOT be my first ... or tenth choice.

Thought provoking thread!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 7, 2007)

In frivilous answer mode, I'll third the 'Jessica Alba' pick (originally bid by *LuzRD*) and raise you a 'Jennifer Garner' with a side bet of Valarie Leon.  Any (male) assassin who can still focus on me with those three around deserves his pay :lol:.

The more serious answer is, fundamentally, you are responsible for your own security at base level.  If I needed a bodyguard, then I'd certainly go for one/several of those annonymous professionals that the Intelligence services create specifically for the task.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 7, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> In frivilous answer mode, I'll third the 'Jessica Alba' pick (originally bid by *LuzRD*) and raise you a 'Jennifer Garner' with a side bet of Valarie Leon. Any (male) assassin who can still focus on me with those three around deserves his pay :lol:.


 
Fine, if we are lowering ourselves to this I'm having the modern Charlie's Angels, if a guy, or group of guys attacked me a combination of Cameron Diaz, Lucy Liu and Drew Barrymore would probably stop them long enough for me to leg it, AND we'd have a wild time on a girls night out


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 7, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Having worked at some clubs and had to get between fans and the performers this can be difficult if your package is not listening to you and or doing things to make it easier for people to get access to them.
> 
> (* I also wore a cup when I worked these types of events, many people laughed, but all it took was for the look of someone after they knee'd me and I was able to react. Yes no matter how good one is, there is almost always a chance for contact. and sometimes it occurs because you are between the person and your package. *)


 
Niiice! A great tip. Talk about taking care of the package :lol:


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd go with Prof. William Chow or Bruce Lee


----------



## Carol (Mar 9, 2007)

Mariachi Joe said:


> I'd go with Prof. William Chow or Bruce Lee



The post asks for any living person


----------



## crushing (Mar 10, 2007)

How about one of these guys?

[YT]3jM9Qzs9isY[/YT]


----------



## Carol (Mar 10, 2007)

crushing said:


> How about one of these guys?
> 
> [yt]3jM9Qzs9isY[/yt]



Holy cow...


----------



## kenpotroop (Mar 10, 2007)

Jim Or Jerald Mitchell


----------



## Tames D (Mar 12, 2007)

crushing said:


> How about one of these guys?
> 
> [yt]3jM9Qzs9isY[/yt]


Just another day at the office? lol.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Mar 13, 2007)

jdinca said:


> The man who's good enough to be standing right next to the President.


 
That's a wonderful comment and compliment for the men and women of the US Secret Service.  I've known and worked with many over the years, and they truly are the best.

-Garry


----------



## Tames D (Mar 23, 2007)

Ronin Moose said:


> That's a wonderful comment and compliment for the men and women of the US Secret Service. I've known and worked with many over the years, and they truly are the best.
> 
> -Garry


Sounds like it would be an interesting profession. I wonder what the danger level is on a daily basis?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2007)

To be honest either my Sanda sifu or my Xingyi Sifu.


----------



## Kyoshi71 (Mar 25, 2007)

exile said:


> Geoff Thompson, Peyton Quinn, or Iain Abernethyno question!


 
Geoff Thompson is a monster.  I'd go with him or Pan Qingfu because he's not only deadly, but looks nuts!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 25, 2007)

Kyoshi71 said:


> Geoff Thompson is a monster. I'd go with him or Pan Qingfu because he's not only deadly, but looks nuts!


Doe's anyone know if Geoff Thompson doe's seminars in Southern California?


----------



## Kyoshi71 (Mar 25, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Doe's anyone know if Geoff Thompson doe's seminars in Southern California?


 
Don't know but he's been selling videos for years


----------



## soktjoky89 (Mar 27, 2007)

If anyone, Sensei Obata.  The man is a scary SOB.  If you look at his credentials, and everything else that he has done in his life.  It's very impressive.  I want to see Him Jet Li and Chuck Norris all in a 3 way cage match.  3 enter, 1 leaves.:asian::asian::asian:


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 27, 2007)

BUFFY all the way, anything comes at you she can tear them apart, and besides, you get to hang out with sarah michelle gellar all day


----------



## JU Lounin (Mar 28, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't want anyone as my bodyguard cause to be that would feel selfish. I'm a guy who prefers to work alone, but if I really needed a body guard I would resurrect Miyamoto Musashi 

P.S. This is my first post by the way so greetings everyone.


----------



## atinsley (Mar 29, 2007)

I would have to say Richard Marcinko and/or anyone that he recommends


----------



## 10,000 Hit Combo (May 9, 2007)

Michelle Yeoh.


----------



## JBrainard (May 9, 2007)

Walker, Texas Ranger!


----------



## CityChicken (May 9, 2007)

10 said:


> Michelle Yeoh.



nice!

Jack Bauer is my homeboy.


----------



## 10,000 Hit Combo (May 11, 2007)

You Know it!


----------



## searcher (May 13, 2007)

atinsley said:


> I would have to say Richard Marcinko and/or anyone that he recommends


 

Dick is to high profile to make a good BG.   But most SpecOps guys would be alright.


----------



## Karjitsu (Jul 9, 2007)

I would chose Chuck Zito


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 9, 2007)

If i had serious trouble on my tail, then any of the SAS blokes just back from Afghanistan would get my vote. 
If guns weren't involved, then my first teacher Tao Jianyun would be my pick. He's a hard man and he's also good fun to hang out with.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jul 10, 2007)

10 said:


> Michelle Yeoh.


 
Can't argue with that.  Especially if she had some wudang-super-kung-fu from crouching tiger and that giant two handed 500lb mace thing (I wouldn't mind if someone could let me know the real name of that big beating stick).


----------



## Balrog (Jul 11, 2007)

Michelle Yeoh.


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 19, 2007)

tokey hill
no questions asked


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 19, 2007)

I know I'm showing my age here....Raquel Welch first, last & always...


----------



## zDom (Jul 19, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> I know I'm showing my age here....Raquel Welch first, last & always...



She still looked pretty good in the HBO series "Carnivàle," considering her age.


----------



## docmartin252 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dan "The Beast" Severn....the nickname says it all. Plus he lives pretty close to where I'm from, which is pretty cool.


----------



## dru123 (Sep 17, 2007)

Either Rampage Jackson or Bas Rutten


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I answered this one a year ago or so, but I think my answer is about the same ;p. This time I'll pick... Jessica Alba, but she has to agree to guard it very closely


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 17, 2007)

My bad, last time it was Aguilera, same principle, different beauty.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Sep 17, 2007)

Jeff Prather or Cliff Stewart.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 17, 2007)

searcher said:


> Dick is to high profile to make a good BG. But most SpecOps guys would be alright.


 
I would have to echo this comment. This is a fun thread, but if we are going to be serious then we have to consider that members of the spec. ops or intel community to have the best talent pool to choose from. Really, they have the most diverse and extensive amounts of training that would apply to real bodyguarding, which goes a bit further then simply providing a presense, being a 'badass,' or maintaining a hollywood image.

C.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 17, 2007)

Dave Leverich said:


> My bad, last time it was Aguilera, same principle, different beauty.


Did you dump Christina cuz she's pregnant?


----------



## YinYang (Sep 18, 2007)

Steven Segal with his combat Ten Shin Aikido.


----------



## benj13bowlin (Sep 18, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Did you dump Christina cuz she's pregnant?


 
I don't blame him for not wanting to raise my kid.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd have to pick Steve off the Jerry Springer show, dude look like he could snap someone in half :lookie:​


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> Cliff Stewart has my vote as well.
> 
> Respects,
> Bill Parsons
> Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Dave Leverich (Sep 18, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Did you dump Christina cuz she's pregnant?



No kidding?
Never knew that, naw, I just am really fond of Alba heh.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 21, 2008)

I would choose terryl!!!!!!!!


----------



## davedaylight (Dec 21, 2008)

rutherford said:


> I'm with Dave.
> 
> Monica Bellucci can guard my body.



that's a very good idea...hmm

on a more serious note, I'd probably choose Master Ceth Jordan, he's a 6th dan in my organization and I'm not sure if he still is or not, but he was a police officer for some time.


----------



## YoungMan (Dec 22, 2008)

Any of the President of Korea's personal bodyguards back in the day.  I understand those were some serious dudes.


----------



## GBlues (Dec 22, 2008)

First and foremost you can not raise Jessica Alba with Jennifer Garner, there not even in the same class. Jessica Alba gets it all the way. Second, if we're picking Jessica Alba it aint for being a  body guard but more a blanket late at night, or the middle of the day, or whenever.  I mean seriously come one guys.

Third if I had to pick it would definitely be my one of my two uncles. One is an ex-airborne ranger, green berets and cia. The other was an active navy seal for 20 years and studied 5 different styles of martial arts. If it's  a team. It's going to be those two guys, my toshin-do instructor, and probably tim larkin. Then anybody my uncles suggest.Oh, and my buddy from scouts that graduated from sniper school. Yep, sounds good to me. ANd of course Jessica Alba, but she has to guard the bedroom, from my side of the door. Yeah, that's a team alright.  Ok I'm getting carried away now.:erg:


----------



## Guardian (Dec 22, 2008)

It sure wouldn't be the Secret Service folks, they can't even stop a shoe!:mst:

I'd go along with any Seals for sure.


----------

